# US expat tax and foreign bank account deadlines approaching



## expatsinspain

"62% of Americans living overseas though do not know about FBAR. " That's a big percentage of US expats who don't know about FBAR. Makes you wonder why the US Tax authorities don't do more to make everyone aware, especially when I image the penalties for non-compliance can be quite severe.


----------



## Guest

Working on my US taxes now. The IRS can go F itself for wasting my time.


----------



## Guest

I thought if you have lived out of the USA for 18 months you didn't even have to file....


----------



## Pathologic1

The USA is on the verge of bankruptcy. If you can, get caught up with the IRS and then renounce your citizenship. This becomes more honerous as you get older so rather than having your children make sure they get US citizenship, have them renounce it as soon as they are able. Then they can enjoy the benefits that other canadians enjoy like TFSA, RESP and no hassle from the IRS


----------

